# MAC Timbers Open Day



## Anonymous (26 Sep 2008)

this *Sunday 28th September* at Manor Farm, Lower Benefield,

*10am to 4pm*

link: http://mactimbers.co.uk/opendays.html

I'll be in the Village Hall (adjacent) don't forget to say hello :wink:

ps
I'll have my RS 2000 and Stewart arm brace for sale on the day...


----------



## Rob_H (26 Sep 2008)

I'll be there!! Then sunday lunch in Fotheringhay.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Sep 2008)

:lol: Sounds like a good plan Rob... I'll think of you whilst I eat me butties :roll: 
(The Falcon?)


----------



## Rob_H (28 Sep 2008)

Yes - the Falcon, fantastic sunday lunch, see you there..


----------



## Anonymous (28 Sep 2008)

Sorry you couldn't make it Rob... hope the food was a good as I remember it :wink:


----------



## Rob_H (28 Sep 2008)

I was there but you were on a break when I was in the village hall, I think. I picked up some oak, ash and sweet chestnut - and my wife bought a door wedge from the nice lady next to your stand!! Sorry I missed you, are you at the next one in November?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Sep 2008)

Sorry I missed you too Rob! I was prob having a nicotine fix :wink: 

Glad you bought something from Molly... she's quite a prolific pyrographer!
(and a lovely lady)

Yep, I'll be there on the 30th November... all being well :wink: 

Did you get a chance to have a look at the timber stocks way down the field?


----------



## cambournepete (28 Sep 2008)

I went along and enjoyed it.
Louise Hutton showed me how to sharpen gouges on the new diamond steel wheels and let me do some turning 

Mike proudly showed off his wood yard and mill.

I'll try and post some pictures in a day or two.

Well worth a visit


----------



## Anonymous (28 Sep 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it Pete... get any bargains?

did you make it into the village hall?


----------



## cambournepete (29 Sep 2008)

Yes - i got 2 Ashley Isles plus another gouge for £20
Didn't get any timber as I haven't room at the mo


----------



## Anonymous (29 Sep 2008)

I've had some good deals from Brian Jackson in the past...stock varies but usually some choice tools... and the occasional gem :wink: 

I used Louise Hutton's diamond grinder at the end of the day... just to see how it performed versus the other white wheel grinder:

Very little heat generated despite quite long contact with the wheel ...I was sharpening a small skew and would have expected some blueing on a traditional stone.

Very disconcerting not to have sparks! Which meant the it was over sharpened... good bit of kit nonetheless :wink: 

I don't have any details of where she bought it unfortunately but understand that it certainly wasn't a cheapie :wink: :


----------



## Anonymous (29 Sep 2008)

*Latest:*

I've put some raw footage of the open day on the front page of MAC Timber's webpage:
http://mactimbers.co.uk/

The occasional 'fluttering' on the edges of the pic result from taking out the camera shake :roll: 

:!: *Note the next one is on 30th November* (the webpage is still advertising yesterday  :roll: )


----------



## Happy amateur (29 Sep 2008)

The supplier of diamond coated wheel for Tormek is
www.t-jtools.co.uk The cost £165

Fred


----------



## Anonymous (29 Sep 2008)

Thanks for that Fred.

These were mounted on a Creusen.


----------



## Rob_H (29 Sep 2008)

oldsoke":198w6v33 said:


> Did you get a chance to have a look at the timber stocks way down the field?


 No, I went i the yard but didn't know there was anymore!! What did I miss?


----------



## CHJ (29 Sep 2008)

Saw those at Westonbirt, £80-120 seems to ring bells. I know Claud (La Truciolara) was coveting the ones on the stand near to him in the CHT tent.

Will be interesting to see how well the plating/bonding stands up, especially if they suffer the odd accidental mistreatment.

I liked the fact that they were of solid turned form rather than fabricated


----------



## Anonymous (29 Sep 2008)

Mike usually does a demo on the saws down the sawmill ...stacks of timber!!

*Chas* didn't look that closely... it was the end of a loooong day :wink:


----------



## cambournepete (29 Sep 2008)

Mike did do a demo of the sawmill.

Some pictures from the day here.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Sep 2008)

You've captured some great shots there Pete =D> 

On your other pages... those goblets yours? (Very Stuart King :wink: )


----------



## cambournepete (30 Sep 2008)

oldsoke":xgdeqqit said:


> You've captured some great shots there Pete =D>


Thanks - amazing what a 5 MP 5 year old design can do 



oldsoke":xgdeqqit said:


> On your other pages... those goblets yours? (Very Stuart King :wink: )


Sadly not - they were at Yandles several years ago. Can't remember who did them.


----------

